# Laptop WLAN Probleme



## Stiller_Meister (5. Juni 2009)

Nabend! 

Mein Vater besitzt einen Laptop mit Win XP drauf und geht über den integrierten Intel WLAN Chip in unser Netzwerk und damit auch ins Internet.

Jetzt hat er seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass die Verbindung zum Netzwerk zwar hergestellt wird, er damit allerdings keine Internetverbindung herstellen kann. Alle anderen Rechner bei uns zu Hause haben weiterhin null Probleme!
Habe auch schon probiert, meinen USB WLAN Stick bei ihm zu installieren, ob damit Internetverbindung wieder hergestellt werden könnte, das Problem blieb jedoch weiterhin bestehen.

Jetzt hab ich mir gerad seinen Lappi geschnappt, neben mir aufgebaut und versuche das irgendwie zu lösen.
Sehr interessant, und warscheinlich damit zusammenhängend:

Direkt nach dem booten kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Fehler
> Der Endpunkt der Servernetzwerkverbindung konnte nicht [hier kommt der Rand]
> 
> [   OK   ]       [  Details...  ]



Wenn ich auf "Details..." gehe,.poppt dieses fenster auf:



> Angaben zum Fehler
> listen() Failed : 0x271D: Der Zugriff auf einen Socket war aufgrund der Zugriffsrechte des Sockets unzulässig.(10013)



Auf den Router kann ich über den Browser auch nicht zugreifen, wie geschrieben, obwohl Verbindung mit guter Signalstärke vorhanden!

Hat wer Lösungsansätze?   

Dank im vorraus

Stiller-Meister


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2009)

Lade dir mal einen neuren W-LAN-Treiber für das Notebook herunter.
Falls es ein W-LAN-Modul von Intel ist, nutze die Treiber von der Intel-Seite.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (5. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 05.06.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Lade dir mal einen neuren W-LAN-Treiber für das Notebook herunter.
> Falls es ein W-LAN-Modul von Intel ist, nutze die Treiber von der Intel-Seite.


Das werde ich auch nochmal probieren, aber wie geschrieben, ich hatte ja mal meinen WLAN USB Stick installiert auf seinem Rechner und hatte damit dieselben Probleme, also denke ich nicht dass es ein Problem des WLan Adapters ist, sondern irgendein Windows Fehler!?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 05.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 05.06.2009 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau mal in den Gerätemanager. Ist da alles im grünen Bereich, sprich, sind da keine gelben oder roten Symbole anzutreffen?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (5. Juni 2009)

Alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 05.06.2009 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles im grünen Bereich!


Hast du nen Virencheck gemacht? :-o 
Komisch ist, dass das W-LAN-Modul funktioniert, du aber keinen Zugang zum Netz bekommst.

Edit:
Hast du die letzten Windows-Updates & Service Packs installiert?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (5. Juni 2009)

Virencheck bis jetzt nochnicht, wobei ich nicht weiß inwieweit die Version aktuell ist, mein Vater ist da nicht ganz so pingelig mit!   

Das gleichte gilt für die Windows Updates, kanns da nicht genau sagen. Hab ja auch kein Internetzugang, sodass ich den Windows Updater prüfen lassen könnte....... :-/


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 05.06.2009 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Virencheck bis jetzt nochnicht, wobei ich nicht weiß inwieweit die Version aktuell ist, mein Vater ist da nicht ganz so pingelig mit!
> 
> Das gleichte gilt für die Windows Updates, kanns da nicht genau sagen. Hab ja auch kein Internetzugang, sodass ich den Windows Updater prüfen lassen könnte....... :-/


Falls ein Service Pack fehlen sollte kannst du es auch separat >>hier<< herunterladen.

Einzelne Updates findest du auch bei Winfuture.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (5. Juni 2009)

Avira Antivir ist durchgelaufen!

100%
0 Funde, 0 verdächtige Dateien, 2 Warnungen


----------



## Freaky22 (5. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 05.06.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Avira Antivir ist durchgelaufen!
> 
> 100%
> 0 Funde, 0 verdächtige Dateien, 2 Warnungen


Würde mal versuchen die Intel Hard- und Software komplett neu zu installieren und dabei auch die ganzen eigenen Profile mit zu löschen und dann alles neu zu konfigurieren. Ist zwar rabiat sollte aber helfen. Dann guck auch mal ob der PC ne IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommt und den DHCP findet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

Tritt der Fehler im Abgesicherten Modus auch auf?
Wenn nicht, kann es an einem Treiber liegen, dann hätten wir das Probelm eventuell eingegrenzt.

Edit:
Hier sind einge Fehlercodes zu E-Mail-Programmen:
http://www.supermailer.de/winsock_errorcodes.htm

*Fehlercode 10013 (WSAEACCES)* trifft exakt auf die Beschreibung deines Fehlers zu.
Hast du eines der Programme, welche oben aufgezählt werden, installiert?
Installiere das mal neu oder in einer neuren Version. :-o


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Vorschläge!

Im abgesicherten Modus (ohne Netzwerktreiber undso) tritt der Fehler nicht wieder auf!

Allerdings habe ich gerade mit meinem Vater gesprochen und er meinte, dass die Fehlermeldung schon seit ~2Monaten auftaucht!
Das Problem mit dem Internet besteht alelrdings erst seit weniger als 1 Woche!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Freaky22 am 05.06.2009 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann guck auch mal ob der PC ne IP Adresse zugewiesen bekommt und den DHCP findet.


Also wenn ich (mit dem anderen PC, nicht mit dem der die fehler hat) auf die Fritz Box per Browser zugreife, ist der "Problem PC" dort im WLAN Monitor aufgelistet mit guter Signalstärke, normaler Datenrate, IP Adresse und MAC-Adresse!

Reicht das an Infos schon aus oder wie finde ich heraus, ob der PC den DHCP findet!?


----------



## Onkel_B (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 05.06.2009 23:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ping doch einfach mal die fritzbox an - wenn das geht  pingste google.de an. Wenn das dann nichtmehr geht liegt der Fehler bei den Gatewayeinstellungen deiner Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Onkel_B am 06.06.2009 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ping doch einfach mal die fritzbox an - wenn das geht  pingste google.de an. Wenn das dann nichtmehr geht liegt der Fehler bei den Gatewayeinstellungen deiner Netzwerkkarte.


Wie geht denn das anpingen? Wobei ich das Ergebnis wohl vorwegnehmen kann, Router wird gehen, Google nicht.

Aber wie kann ich anpingen? Und wo finde ich die Gatewayeinstellung des WLAN Chips?


----------



## Onkel_B (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 06.06.2009 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



start - ausführen - cmd - ping fritzbox ip 
danach ping www.google.de

wlan einstellungen findest in den den netzwerkeinstellungen der Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Große Überraschung:

www.google.de anpingen geht! Oo


----------



## Onkel_B (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Große Überraschung:
> 
> www.google.de anpingen geht! Oo



dann guck in deinen browser einstellungen oder sonstigen einstellungen auf deinem pc - liegt aufjedenfall nicht am router oder wlan controller


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Bin gerad in den Internetoptionen des IE.

Unter dem Reiter "Verbindungen" sind mehrere VPN und Wählverbindungen aufgeführt.

Dadrunter kommt zum auswählen:

[ ] Keine Verbindung wählen
[x] Nur wählen, wenn keine Netzwerkverbindung besteht
[ ] Immer Standartverbindung wählen

Aktueller Standart: Breitbandverbindung


Soweit alles i.O. ?

Als zusatz Info:

Unter "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen" findet er sich und die anderen im Netzwerk befindlichen PCs auch weiterhin!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

~.~

Antivir mal ausgeschaltet!

Alles funktioniert ohne Probleme......


----------



## Onkel_B (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerad in den Internetoptionen des IE.
> 
> Unter dem Reiter "Verbindungen" sind mehrere VPN und Wählverbindungen aufgeführt.
> 
> ...



klatsch halt einfach mal firefox, opera oder irgendnen anderen browser in den standardeinstellungen drauf und guck obs geht - so ersparste dir das ewige suchen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ~.~
> 
> Antivir mal ausgeschaltet!
> 
> Alles funktioniert ohne Probleme......


     

Wie jetzt?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, bis auf eine Million Smilies kreuz und quer zu posten kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen!

abgeschaltet, und voila, jede Internetanforderung wird sofort erfüllt! *Schulterzuck*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

Stiller_Meister am 06.06.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann dürfte für dein Antivir-Tool mal eine Generalüberholung erforderlich sein. 
Entweder es blockiert den Traffic und / oder Malware hat sich im Antivir-Tool eingenistet.
Versuch mal ein anderes Antivren-Programm oder installier eine aktuellere Fassung von Antivir.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (6. Juni 2009)

Jau, das machen wir!

Danke euch allen für euer Engagement!


----------

